
Some New GTLDs Will Fail as Businesses, Experts Say - aritraghosh007
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/257732/some_new_gtlds_will_fail_as_businesses_experts_say.html
======
MPSimmons
Have you seen the list? ([http://newgtlds.icann.org/en/program-
status/application-resu...](http://newgtlds.icann.org/en/program-
status/application-results/strings-1200utc-13jun12-en))

3 different companies were trying for .forum - what kind of return are they
expecting? The cost of the TLD itself is $185,000...that's a lot of money to
recoup on forums.

